# Lid for 10 gallon aquarium?



## gmrpnk21 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello all! I picked up a juvenile Mexican Redknee this past weekend, and I think I am going to get hooked on Tarantulas pretty quick. I want to build my little guy a nice home out of a 10 gallon aquarium I already have, but I do not want to use a standard screen lid for it. Does anyone know where I can find a glass or acrylic lid for one online? I joined this forum after reading an old post by a member selling lids on ubertux.com, but his email no longer exists Can anyone please point me in the right direction?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jonnyquong (Nov 2, 2010)

If you can't do-it-yourself, Adam Hundt @ tarantulacages.com can build to order.  I suppose it would depend on his work load, as he has another day job.


----------



## Canth (Nov 2, 2010)

You can find materials at Home Depot or Lowes hardware stores.


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi,

here's one of the lids that we make.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Nov 2, 2010)

TarantulaHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> here's one of the lids that we make.


That is really nice!How much is that particular on? Is it possible to make one the hinges up? As for everyone else, I am pretty handy when it comes to making things, but I couldn't make one that looks as good on my first try.


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 2, 2010)

You can look it up on our site. It's the 5.5 G Terrestrial set-up. We have the one for a 10-gallon tank, as well as arboreal set-ups for 5.5 and 10 G tanks with hinged doors.


----------



## Fran (Nov 2, 2010)

I have ordered from Vitaliy (tarantulahomes.com) , cages and lids and the lids look absolutely elegant, proffesionally done,fits to the milimeter and the black rims look way better in person than in pictures.
They have a shine to it , really nice.

I have 4, and Im planing to order some more for my 10G tanks.

PS: He ships right away, which I personally REALLY like.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Nov 2, 2010)

I really like the way the lids look, but after shipping it's just over $40 for the lid. Considering ho w little the tanks cost, the lids seem pretty expensive.


----------



## Fran (Nov 2, 2010)

The thing is when you go get a piece of that thickness acrylic, then go home and realize you cant cut it with anything you have laying around, then you realize you need propper tools, then mounting the vents, the rims...That without all the scratches of the firsts 10 lids till you get the hang of it...
You might have expent more.

Personally, 17 bucks for those lids, after seeing them in person, are absolutely worth it.

Go to petco and buy a crappy 5G mesh lid that doesnt even fit tightly and that you have to modify  and youll drop $15.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fran (Nov 2, 2010)

gmrpnk21 said:


> I really like the way the lids look, but after shipping it's just over $40 for the lid. Considering ho w little the tanks cost, the lids seem pretty expensive.


How little the tank costs? 5G regular petco tanks? They are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 2, 2010)

Unfortunately, Fedex has a minimum charge for every shipment, whether it's 3 ounces or 2 pounds, the difference is minute. It makes sense to order several, then shipping fee won't look that scary


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Nov 2, 2010)

Makes sense tarantula. I hate how ridiculous shipping costs have become. I personally prefer usps because they ship for a decent price and deliver on Saturdays. As for the tank fran, I think I got it for like $10. I have the crappy screen from petco and yes it sucks. How thick is the acrylic?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 2, 2010)

Although not in the picture above, the lids have small acrylic handle to lift it up and another useful feature - a feeding hatch, which becomes very effective when you have an extremely mean spider that prefers the taste of your fingers to crickets or roaches  It's 1 inch in diameter, wide enough to tong-feed or just drop the prey without disturbing your tarantula. This feature will be added to all of our enclosures starting next week.

The thinkness of acrylic is 3/16".


----------



## jeryst (Nov 3, 2010)

Walmart has an excellent 10 gal lid. It has a screened center, flanked on both sides by slotted areas, so it provides a ton of ventilation. Two 2-inch openings that are covered by easily removable locking covers, for feeding, watering, etc. 4 sliding clips, one in each corner, that are adjustable for length and tension, which lock the top to the rim of the aquarium. Costs about $7 or $8. To me it is the perfect lid. Sorry I dont have a pic, but in our Walmart, its the only lid they sell, and I wish they had other sizes. Fits all standard 10 gal tanks.

BTW, at $13, they have the least expensive 10 gal tank in this area, so you can get a tank and lid for around $20.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Nov 4, 2010)

I will have to look at the walmart by me, but I may end up buying one from tarantulahomes.Com


----------



## Fran (Nov 4, 2010)

Here the  crap lids for the 5.5G are like $15 dollars and look like crap.
You need to cover 20% of it.then they can get stuck on the mesh...They fit somewhat ok-when they do....

I have  abunch from Tarantulahomes, they look so good I dont mind the $17 at all.I just dont want to give PetCo and such any bussines.

PS : I like the way he ships them with protection, so when you "peal" it off it looks sharp and scratch-finger prints free.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Nov 4, 2010)

$15 dollars doesn't bother me at all, but the lid for the 10gallon comes out to be $40 after shipping. Considering that I could buy a nice full tank from him for like $90... $40 just feels like a lot for the lid. I hope he sends me a pic of one today. If I like it enough I might buy it anyways.


----------



## curiousme (Nov 4, 2010)

We make ours out of plexi-glass that we purchase at Home Depot, you also have to buy the knife(less than $5), you'll need a yard stick(we had one already), a drill or a soldering iron(to make ventilation holes), small metal hinges and some screws(for arboreal), clear packing tape.  They aren't as beautiful as those pictured, but they aren't ugly either.  Definitely cheaper and if you are handy with things, you should be able to make one.  I wrote a tutorial in a thread once, I don't have time to find it now, but you can find it with an advanced search of my posts with the word "plexiglass(or plexi-glass).

EDIT: no you can't, but I will find it!


----------



## Titandan (Nov 4, 2010)

I think the petco's have a 10 gallon for $10 thing going on.  I think it's called the $1 per gallon sale or something.  But unfortunately, the 5 gallons go for more than the 10 gallon.  You also need a petco card but that's free so there you go.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 4, 2010)

curiousme said:


> We make ours out of plexi-glass that we purchase at Home Depot, you also have to buy the knife(less than $5), you'll need a yard stick(we had one already), a drill or a soldering iron(to make ventilation holes), small metal hinges and some screws(for arboreal), clear packing tape.  They aren't as beautiful as those pictured, but they aren't ugly either.  Definitely cheaper and if you are handy with things, you should be able to make one.  I wrote a tutorial in a thread once, I don't have time to find it now, but you can find it with an advanced search of my posts with the word "plexiglass(or plexi-glass).


Agreed.  If you have the tooling and skills and a plastic supply place nearby, it's less expensive and more rewarding to make your own.  Acrylic isn't easy to work with, however.  Plan on buying excess and practice on scrap first.  

If I didn't have the above, though, I would buy those lids.  They are quite nice and knowing how much work goes into even a simply designed lid, the price isn't bad.  As stated, buy several at a time to negate shipping costs.


----------



## curiousme (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is what one of our doors looks like.  It is for an arboreal though, we just didn't divide it and added a handle for our terrestrial.

  Still looking for the tutorial...... and I can't find the one I am thinking of for some reason(perhaps I have upset the search function today:?) but here is a thread where I explain how to cut plexi-glass.  If you have a drill, I believe Mr. Gone used a spade bit, but he isn't here to ask!  The soldering iron is pretty self-explanatory.  And just remember to make the holes smaller than the Ts cephalothorax.


(if you happen to try making those enclosures, use screws also, or instead of hot glue.  We got a gloss finish spray paint and the hot glue didn't stick well, so we added screws after a couple of months when it became evident that the glue was going to fail.  The first set of these we made, we used a different spray paint that was not gloss, but a matte base coat and they have not shown any signs of failing in close to 2 years now; however I don't remember exactly what kind of spray paint to recommend.  They have had multiple occupants in that period of time as well, so they have been super useful.)


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I may end up doing what Vitaliy suggested and buy a 5 gallon tank from petco and order a lid from him. I only have the one spider (for now) but I have a sneaking suspicion that I may get another one later. I still think I might get the lid for the 10 gallon tank and put something on the bottom of it to take up some space until she gets bigger. Then again, maybe I will buy a home from Vitaliy? I really just can't wait to see the lid for the 10 gallon tank. I liked the way he described what was on it, as it would be the way I would make one myself if I had experience.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Nov 4, 2010)

I will never understand why the 5.5 gallon tanks are more expensive. Is a 5.5 gallon actually big enough for a full grown redknee? Mine is only 1.25" atm, but if I spend money on one and a lid, I want it to last me


----------

